

Rocketbox Lifts Off With Better Email Search For Apple Mail - mronge
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/25/rocketbox-email-search-apple/

======
mronge
I've been working my butt off on this product for about the past 9 months
during after hours (I have a 9-5 job right now).

I'd love to here what HN thinks of it!

